# للبيع طحين قمح فاخر 100 %



## اماني (5 أغسطس 2010)

طحين قمح فاخر 100 %

رقم الطحين – 0 و1 و2
الطحين من احدى دول الاتحاد السوفيتي
السعر- 370 دولار لطن واصل لاي ميناء
الحجم- 50 كيلو
مدت الوصول على حسب بلد الوصول

لتواصل : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للبيع طحين قمح فاخر 100 %*

بالتوفيق يارب .


----------

